# demasoni & kenyi



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm still rather new.i know some types don't go well with others.Has anyone put demasoni in with kenyi and srt?thanks jason


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I should add that there are 3 firemouths in the tank also.everyone seems to hold there own.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Demasoni and Kenyi would not be a good mix since they are both blue barred fish. In general, South American fish like Firemouths would not be a good mix with Malawi fish like Demasoni and Kenyi.

Are you asking because you want to add mbuna to your tank? What are the dimensions of the tank and what other fish are in there now?


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I currently have 3 juvi redtops,3 kenyi biggest is 3",3 firemouths biggest is 3",1 unidentified(mabey bumblebee) and 1 rainbow shark.my tank is 72"X20"x17".If the demasoni are not good to add,what could I put in with what i currently have?Would colbalt blue be ok?


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Also,How many fish can I put in this tank?I want to have fish that don't get over 6"


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Best route to go is to decide what you want to do with this tank. Either an African Cichlid tank or a New World Cichlid tank. I would advise not housing them both together for aggression reasons not to mention that they require different water conditions.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

As Cook.MN said, figure out what direction you want to go. South American, New World, and Africa Cichlids all require different water parameters. They may survive together, but you don't want them to survive, you want them to thrive.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I definetly want lake malawi species.And i would prefer the fish don't get over 6" as adults.thanks jason


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First I would remove the Firemouths, the unidentified possible bumblebee and the rainbow shark. Then I would increase the population of Kenyi (if you are keeping those) and Redtops (what kind of redtops, exactly?).

Both the redtops and kenyi are aggressive, so I would keep one male and have at least 5 females for each. Then I would choose 3 more species. Which ones to choose depend on the identity of the redtops.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

i think the redtops are hongi .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Then I think I would try Metriaclima sp Msobo and Cynotilapia sp hara Gallireya Reef (also known as Blue Reef or White Tops). Since the Kenyi, the Hongi and the Msobo are all aggressive, I would stop at that and just have larger groups of each. Maybe 1m:7f.

This is not a "usual" mix and I have not kept all these species personally so maybe a mod will comment. Are the yellow kenyi male and yellow msobo females a problem? Will the Hongi crossbreed with the Msobo? Are the Kenyi females different enough from the Cynos to avoid conflict?


----------

